# Support Job in Amsterdam



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

My son is looking for a new job in Amsterdam starting 01/09/2012. 

His working experience covers customer care, telesales, B2B technical support. 
He is totally fluent (spoken & written) in English/French with working Spanish. 

Can anyone help?
Thks


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe try online for english speaking callcentres, theyre usually quite good to get started


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

*job in Amsterdam*

Thanks, that is obviously the first thing to do!

Open to any other suggestions....


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you google english speaking or multilingual jobs(multilingual obviously being more advantageous) you should get a list as long as your arm.Due to the crisis going on it wouldnt be surprising if it takes a bit longer and would say that you would be quite lucky to get something on the first go,if it doesnt come out you can always search deeper search with engelstalig uitzendwerk amsterdam and maybe that would be more helpful.
Good luck


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

marc1977 said:


> If you google english speaking or multilingual jobs(multilingual obviously being more advantageous) you should get a list as long as your arm.Due to the crisis going on it wouldnt be surprising if it takes a bit longer and would say that you would be quite lucky to get something on the first go,if it doesnt come out you can always search deeper search with engelstalig uitzendwerk amsterdam and maybe that would be more helpful.
> Good luck


Thks again for this useful info... Much appreciated!


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad to help..does your son have his BSN number? thats needed to work in Holland


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

marc1977 said:


> Glad to help..does your son have his BSN number? thats needed to work in Holland


Yes he has all that. He's been working there for the past 4 years. On a whim he handed in his notice to go on a tefl course in China, only to find out that it had been postponed. Bad timing ... Now he's stuck and I'm a worried mum!!


----------



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

gisella said:


> My son is looking for a new job in Amsterdam starting 01/09/2012.
> 
> His working experience covers customer care, telesales, B2B technical support.
> He is totally fluent (spoken & written) in English/French with working Spanish.
> ...


Try an agency like Randstad or go on line and look for vacancies in those areas


----------

